# Bringing back to the U.S



## massaman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just wondering if you could chose some species that were in the U.S but are out of circulation or not in culture anymore in the U.S then which species would you want back into culture?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 13, 2010)

massaman said:


> Just wondering if you could chose some species that were in the U.S but are out of circulation or not in culture anymore in the U.S then which species would you want back into culture?


How about _Tyrannosaurus rex?_  :lol:


----------



## massaman (Jan 13, 2010)

uhh RIGHT!!!

How about bringing back those nigerian flower mantids of course as long as they dont try to blow up any breeders!


----------



## ismart (Jan 13, 2010)

Of course _Stagmomantis californica_. I would love to see the comparison between them and the rest of the _Stagmomantis_ genus.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 13, 2010)

I want a genetically mutated breed of Tenodera sinensis developed that grows 8 inches, lives for 20 years and hibernates in the winter like a bear!


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 13, 2010)

ismart said:


> Of course _Stagmomantis californica_. I would love to see the comparison between them and the rest of the _Stagmomantis_ genus.


+1 A _real mantis_ that will serve some scientific purpose.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

B. mendica for me, or as Katnapper said, T. rex.


----------



## Ntsees (Jan 13, 2010)

ismart said:


> Of course _Stagmomantis californica_. I would love to see the comparison between them and the rest of the _Stagmomantis_ genus.


Another +1 here. Although they aren't extinct, it's just hard to come by.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 14, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> How about _Tyrannosaurus rex?_  :lol:


 :lol: we become the praying mantis in that case!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 14, 2010)

_Archimantis monstrosa_.

I dunno where it's from, but it looks cool. Anybody know it?


----------



## massaman (Jan 14, 2010)

Dont know if anyone could even find it its supposedly rare now in australia


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 14, 2010)

If there were some ancient mantis that served as a link between prehistoric roaches and modern mantids (and was in the U.S), I'd choose that.


----------



## massaman (Jan 14, 2010)

well there is probably some unexplored places left on earth that could house these and theres always new discoveries in jungles or rain forests and maybe new species of mantis yet to be found and would be interesting if there were any underwater species of mantis but not anything like the mantis shrimp mind you!


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mantis shrimp make good pets

http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/care/maintain.htm


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate it when the goverment makes blanket bans

they ban all speices of exotic mantids including the ones who cans survive because it is easier and cost a tiny bit less

they then squander the "tiny bit" On Iraq

iraq


----------



## massaman (Jan 14, 2010)

well I would love to see this species brought into culture and looks like its a king cobra of the shield mantids!

Choerododis rhombifolia or hooded mantis


----------

